# Lelit/Eureka



## numb15 (Mar 24, 2021)

Moving on from Nespresso, starting off with a Lelit Anna and Eureka Mignon. 
People rave about the Niche Zero being a great single doser, but I find the Eureka is brilliant at it too, haven't found a need to purge much.


----------



## Wiss (Apr 21, 2021)

Nice


----------



## TimTamps (Jan 16, 2021)

numb15 said:


> Moving on from Nespresso, starting off with a Lelit Anna and Eureka Mignon.
> People rave about the Niche Zero being a great single doser, but I find the Eureka is brilliant at it too, haven't found a need to purge much.
> 
> View attachment 56774


 I have a 3 month old Specialita and it's excellent: I'd certainly agree regarding retainage. I can weigh in 18.1g and be confident I'll get 18.0-18.1 out, but I've also experienced issues when single dosing with lighter roasted beans, which need to be ground much finer unless you add significant quantity of beans in the hopper; - single dosing doesn't cut it. I like to switch between coffees during the same day, which is problematic in this scenario; emptying the hopper, purging, re-loading etc.. This is why I'm looking for a Niche...!


----------

